# Question Of The Week... (2022 week 4)



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2022)

*What is the most hated tool that you own?*







**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
I’m just a simple man trying to make my way in the universe.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jan 23, 2022)

Sanding pole for sanding sheetrock over your head... no way you are getting out with any part of you clean! 
In woodworking, probably her harborfright sliding miter saw. The term sliding is always in question

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Sanding pole for sanding sheetrock over your head... no way you are getting out with any part of you clean!


I absolutely hate that too. I am so glad I do not have to use that stupid pole ever again at work. (at home, well, most likely have to again at some point in the future.)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 23, 2022)

I'm going to say my most hated tool is a tie between the table saw and planer....both are way too noisy for me. (Yes they're old)


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 23, 2022)

This is a tough question for me as I dont really have any tools that I hate. In the past if I had a tool that I really dont like I'd either set it on the curb on garbage day for someone else to salvage it or give it away. For me the thing that comes to mind are cheap portable router tables and or routers. I've given away a few and I'm about to get rid of the one I have now. I still use it when needed but I absolutely hate it, not so much for the table but for the router that's in it. It's a craftsman and the height adjustment is a p.i.t.a. to use and now the arbor lock has broken on it so I have to stick something in the hole to get the nut loose. Time to get another router for the table and pitch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 23, 2022)

In general, any tool that is broken or in need of repair! Down time is really a killer to production, and takes the wind out of your sails! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jan 23, 2022)

I hate tape measure...It never seems to be where I put it last

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## David Hill (Jan 23, 2022)

Lou Currier said:


> I hate tape measure...It never seems to be where I put it last


Haha— they’re ALWAYS not where I need them to be— have at least 10 of’m.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 23, 2022)

My helper. Being as I don't have one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2022)

This time of year-snow shovel

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Creative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Jan 23, 2022)

I had this car battery jumper cable thing. Not sure where we got it - might have belonged to our parents and we inherited it when they stopped driving. Anyway, it sat behind the seat in my truck for years, making me feel all comfortable and secure I could jump a dead battery if / when I needed to. Well, last week the battery in my wife's Subaru died. So I said "no worries, I'll jump it and then take it down and get a new battery". That stupid jumper cable thing worked as well as a rubber nail. It's no longer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 23, 2022)

Nothing comes to mind...but my wife *hates* running the chipper / shredder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trc65 (Jan 23, 2022)

A really bad face vise. It's always in the way and barely works, but it's the only working vise I have. What's really bad is I've got the hardware for a sliding tail vise and a leg vise for my bench, but the lathe is sitting on my bench and taking up all the space......

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 23, 2022)

The tool between the ears when I get in a hurry or distracted.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## T. Ben (Jan 24, 2022)

It is usually the one that just slipped and busted my knuckles. It takes a few minutes,sometimes,to find said tool again.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------

